# I might be on the move... where to even start?!! PLEASE help!



## leanne84 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking for some reliable advise and google seems to keep bringing this website up as the best to send messages to current Dubai expats. 

I work for an international wealth management company and I'm currently based in the UK. Recent discussions with the boss mean that I could be based in Dubai within the next 2 months as the UK office is likely to be closing... 

I haven't even begun to start discussions about salary/relocation package etc but all I've heard is people telling me how expensive this country is and make sure that the company help out with the accommodation if possible?!

I'm pretty sure I won't have my rent paid for me by the company and before I can move anywhere I have to ensure that my home in the UK is rented so I'm not paying a mortgage there and rent in Dubai. Before I ramble on, I basically want answers to the following questions if possible!!

1) My office in Dubai is in Internet City - where would the nearest expat accommodation be located? I'd like to be close as possible to avoid having to own a car but don't want to be too far out of the social scene??!

2) How do I go about applying for a work visa or do my company?

3) What's the best way to make friends in Dubai if you're new to the location?

4) How expensive is the cost of living really?! I've seen mixed reviews and from a spreadsheet I saw (based on 2006 prices though) it all seemed really reasonable bar the accommodation? Is is a struggle?

5) Best (as in cheapest) mobile phone network to be with? 

6) Is Skype available in Dubai?

7) Does anybody know a reliable agent for rental accommodation??

Okay - can't think of anything else at the moment but as you can see, completely petrified!!!

P.s. I'm a 23 yr old single female who has fair hair and blue eyes (therefore, similar opinions from females like me would be fab!!)

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a Brit girl, moving to Dub in October alone, and in my 20’s.

1.	The best thing you can do initially is to visit Dubai on a speculative trip. Go and meet your colleagues, and explore a little of what Dubai has to offer. See what you think, and talk to people who have made the move. Dubai is largely expat (estimates seem to vary between 80 and 90%). You will struggle without a car, as taxis will get expensive, and your interests may take you to areas you cannot walk to. 

Ask your company to accommodate you for the first month, if you decide to move, and use that time to look around at areas and commute times. They will probably accommodate you near to your workplace, which will make life easier at first too.

2.	Your company will.

3.	Attend the expat events from here, ask your colleagues to introduce you to people, get involved with business networking events, exhaust every opportunity to go out, and to be in the company of others.

4.	Very expensive for accommodation- that is the biggy. Without giving us an idea of your potential financial situation, it is impossible to say if you will struggle or float in luxury.

5.	Will you not get a work phone/Bberry?

6.	Best to install it to your laptop before you arrive, so you can use it.

7.	Have a look on Dubizzle.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

leanne84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for some reliable advise and google seems to keep bringing this website up as the best to send messages to current Dubai expats.
> 
> ...



_If you have anymore queries, feel free to ask!_


----------



## leanne84 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Thank you both for your replies!!! Very helpful. I'm currently in Dubai working until Tuesday so I have met my colleagues etc and my best friend is also moving here in November as an interior designer so I will have her at least.

As salarys are tax free over here, if I move here with my current salary I would be earning approx 245k per year. So I guess if accommodation takes up 120k per year, I'm still left with 125k to live on... am I going to struggle? Obviously I also need to rent my flat out in the UK otherwise I'll be paying the mortgage on that aswell which would make it impossible to move here.

I'm pretty sure my boss will offer a relocation package as the reason I'm likely to be moving is because the UK office is closing, therefore I move or become redundant... I'll know by the end of today whether I'm likely to be moving and I think its 99%... exciting times!!!

I have heard from a colleague today that life without a car is difficult and they're cheap to run so it's worth having one... I think therefore I probably will get one if I move here.

Thank you both so much and if I move over, we can meet for drinks and general expat conversation!!!

Take care x


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

leanne84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you both for your replies!!! Very helpful. I'm currently in Dubai working until Tuesday so I have met my colleagues etc and my best friend is also moving here in November as an interior designer so I will have her at least.
> 
> ...


The whole idea of moving out here is to experience a better lifestyle and still have enough money left over for a rainy day! I appreciate that you may be made redundant if you do not move but you still need to ask for a good package. There is nothing worse that moving countries and then finding that life is a struggle and money is tight. Yes, you might be able to survive on that but it will be tight. A car, on its own, without fuel, insurance, servicing, salik toll (yes, you heard right! Toll gates in Dubai!) will cost about 2000 AED. Without a car, it's a nightmare to get around and I would strongly recommend that you either buy one or rent one long term.

If you share an apartment with your best friend, then it will work out even cheaper. 2 beds are in the region of 160 - 180k, so you will save a fair amount by sharing.

My ex-colleague is moving to Abu Dhabi and my ex-employer tried to transfer her out here on the same salary (they tried the same with me but I jumped ship!). It made a massive difference when her boss found out that she was looking elsewhere! Sometimes, employers offer you an ínsulting' package simply because they think that you have confused loyalty with stupidity and you have no choice! Ask for the right package!!

PM me if you come over and we'll meet up!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

leanne84 said:


> As salarys are tax free over here, if I move here with my current salary I would be earning approx 245k per year. So I guess if accommodation takes up 120k per year, I'm still left with 125k to live on... am I going to struggle? Obviously I also need to rent my flat out in the UK otherwise I'll be paying the mortgage on that aswell which would make it impossible to move here.


I'm in a similar situation to you financially ( in that also have mortgaged property back in the UK). You shouldn't struggle on 245k - is that all in or basic before bonuses? One thing that you need to factor in is what happens if you can't rent your flat or it is vacant for a while. I asked for a payrise just to cover my mortgage in case something went wrong - and they gave it me - be a bit cheeky and ask for a bit more than you need, they can only say no 



leanne84 said:


> I have heard from a colleague today that life without a car is difficult and they're cheap to run so it's worth having one... I think therefore I probably will get one if I move here.


Definitely need a car, I think that you can only really rely on taxis for so long and then it's going to get really expensive - plus like in the UK some have a habit of ripping you off. I don't think I've paid the same price for the same journey yet 

You don't have to buy a brand new car out here either, there are plenty of used car dealerships but just be aware that there is talk that all cars over 10 years are going to be scrapped. Just make sure yours will last you as long as you need it to if you go down that route.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Definitely need a car, I think that you can only really rely on taxis for so long and then it's going to get really expensive - plus like in the UK some have a habit of ripping you off. I don't think I've paid the same price for the same journey yet
> 
> HTH


Taxi drivers! Don't you just love them!!! I had the same probs when I first arrived but believe or not, I now know the shortest routes to my office and home and I TELL them which way to go! That way, they know that I ain't no fool! One guy even drove me down Sheikh Zayed Road towards Mall of Emirates- I was in JBR and wanted to go to Ibn battuta! I didn't pay for the joy ride and I made that plain clear to him - just told him to feel free to carry on with his joyride but Ibn battuta is the other way and I'm not paying! I think he realised very quickly that the joke was on him!!


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

leanne84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you both for your replies!!! Very helpful. I'm currently in Dubai working until Tuesday so I have met my colleagues etc and my best friend is also moving here in November as an interior designer so I will have her at least.
> 
> ...



You may want negotiate your package, with all other expenses you may find you are struggling on 125k. It may be tax free here but its certainly not cheap. Oh if your looking to rent, then the rules here are 1 cheque or 2 for the whole year upfront, which does leave a massive hole in ones pocket. Once you get here I would suggest to hire a car for the 1st month or 2. I am getting some great rates with Diamond lease. To buy cars a relativley cheap here.


----------



## RobTob (Sep 22, 2008)

Also a good agent to go for is the Property Shop..its owned and run by a good friend of mine...she will guide you....


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Leanne, Ive just arrived myself yesterday and the information above is great info!
I have followed the information on this site aswell as that from my new employers to the letter and I have not had any dubai side problems relocatating. The only problems I have had has came from UK side, mortage reapplications, securing decent tennents and Inland revenue conditional amendments! 

Other than that its been fine!! ps you deffo need a car here and to hire one for the first month is exactly what Im doing now, Good luck and if you need any info at all just ask,

Kind regard
James


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

James - UK said:


> Inland revenue conditional amendments!


What are these???


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

When I was applying for my zero tax code via the P85 the IR contacted me because I have houses in the UK, after a lengthy discussion with them they issued another host of documents relating to non residence UK earnings, these have been submitted and its all went quiet (still I dont have my revised tax code) lol!


----------

